# A Poem about DP



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

there is nothing here


----------



## millionmiles (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> there is nothing here


Flawless.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> there is nothing here


The absence in form, a circle so round
As if in a storm, feet off of the ground

The North wind keeps blowing, we spin with no sound
Though effort still flowing, there is no one around

At first we cry, and desperately try
Then time erodes, and comes a big sigh

The higher one floats, the further the sights
But who want to live like a free flowing kite?

So on we keep drifting, given to fright
And then no more feeling, to make it all right

The world keeps on shrinking, as higher we go
And the air gets thinner, wouldn't you know

Each breath gets harder, and lighter our head
Pretty soon, we will be just dead

But such doesn't happen, the string is caught
So here we stay, just hung to rot

No way to get down, no way to cut
Here we are, stuck in a rut

The absence in form, a circle so round
Can you hear crying, made without sound?










Lift me free, above the sea
The waves to me, froth up with glee

The eagle of passion, enter thy soul
Ignite the wick, which is cold as a stick

Fill the emptiness, with anything good
Even with greatness, and things understood

Fly high through the sky, so I may spy
The mountains refreshing, and fields to lie

To feel the warmth, of earth beneath
These otherwise dead, and cold ugly feet

Finally to rest, feeling the best
Feeling at all, great things and small


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Visual said:


> The absence in form, a circle so round
> As if in a storm, feet off of the ground
> 
> The North wind keeps blowing, we spin with no sound
> ...


You always write amazing poems! Nice!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> You always write amazing poems! Nice!


Thanks. It's weird, these in this forum are all I've ever tried, just tried to cheer Kenny. Glad people like them. Of course you know the danger of compliments, its like feeding a stray cat







...


----------

